# Terminator costume for my son



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

:O that looks amazing, i personally cant wear masks but i soooooooo want it!!!!!! *jealous*
great job!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

That is absolutely wicked! He HAD to be the coolest kid at school and the premier!! Great job Dad!!


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

That is just Awesome!!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow! I'll bet he was almost as big a hit as the premiere was. I especially liked the breast plate. Great job on the whole costume.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

That is so totally AWESOME!!! You get my vote for Best Dad Ever! LOL Now I want to build an adult-sized one for myself. Great job!


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

any chance of you making a Terminator Costume Tutorial??? pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase!


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

that is way sweet!!!!!!


----------



## HeadlessAxeman (Apr 15, 2009)

Frosty...caught your post over on TF last week....that's a great job on the T-600....I bet your son is proud as pie!
Rob


----------



## KING'S CRYPT (Mar 31, 2009)

SWEET JOB!!! He'll definately stick out in the gradeschool crowd Is it me or does that mask look a little like Michael Myers too?


----------



## KING'S CRYPT (Mar 31, 2009)

No way, I didn't read your post and I just realized that you made the mask yourself. That explains why it looks like Michael Myers. Excellent job!!!!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*That is so cool and only took 3 days to make!!

Truly outstanding!!

Best dad indeed *


----------



## swag21 (Apr 15, 2015)

did you make that?


----------

